# Komplette HTML-Seite vorausladen



## Novastream (11. März 2004)

Hallo Leutz.

Ich wollt mal wissen wie ich es mache das eine Seite erst mal komplett vorausgeladen wird bevor sie angezeigt wird.
Also: erst den komplette Inhalt der Seite Laden und dann Inhalt der Seite Anzeigen
Kann mir einer von euch mal helfen?

Ich benutz Dreamweaver MX.

MfG
Nova


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

*vorausgeladen*

hi,
das funktioniert mit Bilder etc., also mit den Inhalten der Seite
aber nicht mit der html Datei.selber.


----------



## Novastream (11. März 2004)

ja das mein ich ja. das soll nur so sein das er alle vorausläd und wenn sie dann alle fertig geladen sind, dann erst angezeigt werden.


----------



## Fabian H (11. März 2004)

```
<body style="visibility:hidden;" onload="this.style['visibility'] = 'visible';">
```
Das Ganze hatten wir vor nicht allzu langer zeit schon einmal...


----------



## Novastream (11. März 2004)

okay. jetzt musst du mir noch verraten wo ich das hinsetzen soll, weil die seite jetzt irgendwie gar nicht mehr angezeigt wird


----------



## Fabian H (11. März 2004)

```
<body onload="window.document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].style['visibility'] = 'visible';" style="visibility:hidden;"">
```


----------



## Novastream (11. März 2004)

irgendwie bekomm ich das nich gebacken.
kannst du mir das mal einbauen damit ich weis wie das aussieht? wärst du so nett? 
ich kann ja nen bischen HTML, aber das geht mir jetzt grad irgendwie über den horizont.
ich habs mal den code angehängt


----------



## Fabian H (11. März 2004)

```
<body bgcolor="#C7CFDB" text="#637795" link="#637795" vlink="#637795" alink="#637795" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" style="visibility:hidden;"
      onload="MM_preloadImages('images/consul_02.jpg','images/inves_02.jpg','images/jobs_02.jpg','images/aukt_02.jpg','images/boot_02.jpg','images/autos_02.jpg','images/immo_02.jpg','images/indus_02.jpg','images/aukt_01.jpg','images/autos_01.jpg','images/boot_01.jpg','images/consul_01.jpg','images/immo_01.jpg','images/indus_01.jpg','images/inves_01.jpg','images/jobs_01.jpg','images/symbole.jpg','logo.swf','musik/gessi_audio.swf','musik/buttom.wav','musik/buttom2.wav');window.document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].style['visibility'] = 'visible';">
```
Lern mal ein bisschen HTML und JavaScript, der Dreamweaver Code ist ja
schrecklich...


----------



## Novastream (11. März 2004)

ja ich weiss. is nen bischen chaotisch 

so habs eingebaut, probiert und  nicht. die seite wird nicht angezeigt. bekomm nur ne weisse leere seite.


----------



## mikkele (13. April 2004)

*bei mir hat´s auch nicht geklappt*

hallo,

ich habe auch versucht, den Code bei meiner Seite einzubauen (golive), hat aber auch nicht funktioniert.
ich habs im head und im body versucht.

wie schon gesagt, die Seite bleibt weiss

Mikkele


----------



## xxenon (14. April 2004)

heyho!

hab das auch mal ausprobiert...

ich verwend keinen wysiwyg - editor und bei mir  der spaß auch.
versteh nur nicht so ganz wieso this. oder self. nicht funktioniert?!

mit getElementsByTagName gehts jedenfalls.



mir stellt sich allerdings noch die frage ob wohl jemand einen trick kennt, da noch einen loading-text reinzumachen (außer mit 2 layern die nach dem laden swappen).


regards...


----------

